# Lawrys Seasoning salt in your rub.



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 17, 2021)

Strong distinct flavor isn't it?
Sometime back  I got a urgent phone call from a friend replacing the roof on the Lawrys Prime rib restaurant in Beverly Hills Ca.
They messed up some of the AC units and needed me to get them outta the jam and fix the units ASAP.

No problem all was well in a couple hours.

Then while up on the roof we looked over and at the top of the ladder the head chef appeared and invited us all in for Prime Rib lunch.
They've been low and slow cooking prime ribs for almost 75 years at that time.
It's most definitely an outstanding method they do.

I got to talking to the chef about the rub they use. "_Use Lawrys seasoning salt in your rub mix sparingly to where you almost and just barely taste it. Never straight  by itself" h_e insisted.

The  recipe they give to the public is different than the recipe they use in the restaurants kitchen.
Their official recipe is "fat cap up with Lawrys seasoning salt on the fat cap."

A server/carver who also comes in early to prep and start the roasts once mentioned they use Lawrys seasoned pepper in the rub with just a pinch of the seasoning salt. They coat the entire roast.  Adding the_ short end_ of the roast. The larger end of the roasts goes to their cheaper tavern a few miles away.

I used to murder my cooking with Lawrys seasoning salt but those tips woke this armchair low rank chef,,, errr I mean cook up,


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 17, 2021)

Sounds like they were lucky to have you and now so are we. Welcome


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2021)

Great story, will have to give it a try!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 17, 2021)

I have never been a fan of Lawrys seasoned salt. Perhaps I should give it a try in moderation within other rub mixes. On its own I just don’t dig it.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 17, 2021)

Lawrys in moderation is great on everything imo.


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 17, 2021)

I like it on burgers along with course grind black pepper.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 17, 2021)

I found a taste for it many years ago on scrambled eggs. It has a very distinct flavor that just goes well on the eggs with a few slices of buttered toast.  And just like the original post, just a little bit, kinda like brill cream... a little dab'll do ya.  Unfortunately I can't find it in a small enough container. I just don't use it often enough to justify buying so much.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 17, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Unfortunately I can't find it in a small enough container. I just don't use it often enough to justify buying so much



If you have a Dollar General around they always have the smaller containers.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 17, 2021)

That’s all I use on chicken thighs we love it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 17, 2021)

On a baked tater with butter and sour cream is quite tasty!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Sep 17, 2021)

Great story!  I love it when people hook you up like that.  It just makes everyone feel better.  I love Lawry's too, but with caution.


----------



## JLinza (Sep 17, 2021)

Welp, that settled it. It looks like I'm cooking prime rib tomorrow. Lol. Thanks for the tip


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 17, 2021)

I was and am not a fan of Lawrys season salt.

I grew up on McCormick season salt. We put that on lots of stuff, spaghetti, Mac and cheese, burgers steaks. The flavor profiles are distinctly different, we just always used McCormick. Then some years ago, Morton bought the season salt side from McCormick and is now called Morton season All. It’s not exactly the same and I don’t like it as well, but it’s close enough and in my opinion better for cooking than Lawry’s.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Sep 17, 2021)

I put that stuff on all kinds of things. I like it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 17, 2021)

When I worked at one of the Yacht clubs around here as a cook, Lawery's 
seasoning salt is what they would use on the deep fried home fries for a lot 
of the meals. I liked it than , and I still us it a lot in and on some foods.

But that's just me. lol

David


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2021)

Lawry's? I put that s**** on everything!
Well maybe not everything, but it's almost always in the cabinet.
As for Rubs... Hell yeah.

Pork Rub
1C brown sugar
1/2C Lawry's Seasoned Salt
1/3C each paprika, garlic and onion powders
1/8C each of cayenne and black peppers

Chicken Rub
1C Lawry's Seasoned Salt
1/2C paprika
1/8C each tumeric, garlic, onion and coriander powder
1T each black pepper, crushed thyme, crushed rosemary, dried lemon peel and parsley flakes


----------

